
Should we build Git repo backups into rsync.net? - rsync
https://0x.co/3BSSAK
======
rsync
Some feedback from existing customers so far ...

Many indicated they would not be interested in this value-added service
because they are already doing their own repo backups to rsync.net with the
'git' command run over SSH.

Others have brought up the issue of backing up gist, wiki and issues - we
understand that the wiki and each individual gist is a mini-repo on its own,
so that works ... but what about issues ? Can issues be treated as a git repo
?

